# port rebuild required upgrade 7.1->7.2 ?



## k2msmith (Jun 1, 2009)

Maybe a dumb question but I am now running freebsd-updgrade command to upgrade from 7.1 to 7.2.  I have a ports tree with my ports that was completely up-to-date as of yesterday (updated on 7.1)

Do I need to recompile all my ports ?  - or is everything binary compatible with from 7.1 to 7.2 ?

Thanks,


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 1, 2009)

No need to upgrade/rebuild anything.


----------



## k2msmith (Jun 1, 2009)

thanks, the upgrade to 7.2-RELEASE completed and I am writing this from my upgraded system now !  Upgrade went flawlessly for me.  Kind of scarey when nothing goes wrong


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 1, 2009)

You only rebuild your ports when doing major version upgrades (e.g. 6.x -> 7.x), or you can use compat.x ports and kernel settings to retain binary compatibility. Rebuilding is advisable, though.


----------



## k2msmith (Jun 1, 2009)

OK..thanks..- so far everything seems to work. I'm still trying to figure out what upgrading to 7.2 means to me  - other than having the latest patches/fixes. Would be nice if the mac file system was supported so I can share the same usb drives, but I have not investigated yet..


----------

